# introduce ourselves



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi-we've had our new Outback since the the end of May and I have been studying this forum since then. Learned a great deal that I wish I'd known before our purchase, but that's water under the bridge. I changed my handle and wanted to introduce myself and family to the group. Looking forward to learning and sharing more. Thanks


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the group!

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard Illinosboy. I guess it would be safe to assume you are not in Mississippi.









Tim


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Illinois,

Good to have you on board and posting. Look forward to your contributions.

Greg


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers! Thanks for the intro, hope you feel comfortable just jumping in with the rest of us... we don't bite - honest!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Illinoisboy! Congrats on the new Outback. action


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Welcome. Also from IL.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Welcome aboard Mark and Lesli


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Good to see ya here!!!

Happy Camping and Modding

Kevin


----------

